# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Erectie "zakt" weg....geen sex mogelijk

## Chrismo

Ik ben nog geen 35 jaar en heb sinds een paar dagen dat ik geen sex kan hebben. Telkens als ik een erectie krijg en met de "daad" wil beginnen, verslapt mijn penis. Sex is daarbij niet meer mogelijk. 
Ik heb een vriendin die me voldoende opwind en mijn sexuele fantasie ruimschoots prikkelt. We hebben tot een paar dagen geleden, in ieder geval 1 maal per dag sex gehad, tot 3 maal daags. 

Ik baal hier echt van, en dat ik me er zo druk om maak helpt natuurlijk ook niet mee....

Een bijkomend iets is dat ik een beetje een vreemd gevoel denk te hebben onder in mijn buik. Een gevoel wat ook wel eens voorkomt als ik tijdens het urineren mijn blaas HELEMAAL leeg plas. Moeilijk te omschrijven.....en misschien is dat gevoel er altijd wel geweest.
Ook zit ik momenteel in een situatie waarbij er geestelijk wat dingen in mijn leven op een rijtje moeten worden gezet.

Bij de orale sex houdt mijn erectie wel aan, dat is zo vreemd! Maar daarna is het over met de pret.



Wie kan me een tip geven? 


groeten.

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Chrismo,

Kan me er best wat bij voorstellen dat dat rot is, misschien dat je uit dit artikel iets van informatie kunt halen: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4109

Verder denk ik dat je het beste even zou gaan kunnen informeren bij je huisarts, hij maakt dit soort dingen dagelijks mee, en heeft waarschijnlijk de beste oplossing voor jou!

Succes ermee!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## itso

Gebruik eens Viagra. Dan hou je hem bij prikkeling 4 uur stijf.

----------


## Brammetje

Persoonlijk zou ik Cialis aanraden. Dit geeft voor de meeste mannen een meer natuurlijke erectie.

----------

